# XF1 - Xref Limited



## yogi-in-oz (17 April 2007)

Hi folks,

More astroanalysis, for yet another IPO .....

KSO ... listing 1804207 ... may be one to observe, in the short-term ... ???

Time cycles indicating several negative cycles, over the next few
weeks, then a positive cycle coming into play, around 14052007 ... 

More later ...

happy days

 paul


----------



## Liquidsky2037 (14 May 2008)

*Re: KSO - King Solomon Mines*

Anyone watching this one ?  I have been sitting on a small bundle for a while with not a lot of joy.  Up from 12c to 22c in the last week or so with no news.  Drilling did re-start in March so there may be some results in the pipeline.


----------



## System (5 February 2016)

On February 5th, 2016, King Solomon Mines Limited (KSO) changed its name and ASX code to Xref Limited (XF1).


----------



## piggybank (4 June 2016)

Up nearly 100% in 4 months, not bad but it is very illiquid.

*Please Note* - To do your own research before either buying or selling stock(s).


----------



## brerwallabi (30 October 2020)

From searching for gold to recruitment, now a HR company with US and European clients as well as a home based clientele. It has slashed its cost structure by almost 50% and sales are heading back to pre Covid levels. Well positioned to enjoy the uptake coming in employment levels here and overseas.

Over the last six months has met resistance at 22 cents and broke through late last week at the third attempt to close at 24cents on higher volume. This week has pulled back, closed today at 20cents. I believe buyers will return as the mid 20’s gave out a 50% gain for some traders.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 November 2020)

big jump today  31% (hat tip, the Nov monthly comp   )

*Xref Limited (XF1) *is a 







> _Sydney-based company that allows prospective employers to seamlessly and professionally conduct pre- employment reference checks on suitable candidates via an online candidate-referencing system.
> Xref supports more than 700 organisations worldwide, including 36% of the ASX 50, and is used across 35 market sectors._



More than a year ago, talk was that " _strong sales growth .. achieved in FY 2019, especially after reporting that its client acquisition costs and average revenue per account have recently aligned, means its cash flow break-even point is now on the horizon_.  "

Still on the horizon.


----------



## brerwallabi (27 November 2020)

A big jump today after up just over 30%. 
With positive Covid vaccine news and the new year probably seeing employment levels rising Xref is well positioned with its reference and ID software and other solutions to grab an increased share of the recruitment market.
Cash flow positive very much on the horizon?


----------



## brerwallabi (29 November 2020)

I really like the words of the CEO as he talked about Xref being a big fat caterpillar and emerging as a nice lean beautiful butterfly. 
Covid brought about changes in Xref workforce,  no longer needing the old knock on door salesman on the ground with the vehicle and other expenses.
The company has developed a digital go to market strategy and has a presence in the USA, Europe, NZ and Australia, now with a worldwide 600 million people unemployed looking for future employment as the world returns to near normal the future looks bright for digital referencing and candidate selection.
The company has already an impressive list of clients, this will also help to drive partnership with future clients. 
So really I do see the company as very cash flow positive in the near future.


----------



## brerwallabi (3 January 2021)

XF1 achieved a one year high earlier this month and has now fallen back to 36.5cents, volume has been very light the past few weeks, there is the possibility it might fall back to fill the gap between 32.5cents and 34cents. After a number of attempts to break through the low/mid 20’s it finally did break out mid November. The company has been very quiet news wise the past several months. I do believe something is brewing, well I certainly hope so as I hold.
The package it’s sells to market is well accepted by HR departments in large companies.
Based on the current strength of its notable clientele I think it will attract afar greater profitable customer base here and overseas.


----------



## brerwallabi (19 January 2021)

Quarter 2 - Sees strong sales growth and record revenue, this should fire it up again.


----------



## brerwallabi (20 January 2021)

Revenue $2.6m up 13%
Sales $2.7m up 18.5%
Cash receipts from sales $2.9m up 19%
Cash expenses $3m down 44%
Cash balance $6.7m‍

Xref Limited* (ASX:XF1)*, the human resources technology company, today reported a successful second quarter of trading. Group revenue was a record of $2.6 million, sales reached $2.7 million and cash receipts from sales were also strong at $2.9 million for the quarter.

New clients acquired in the quarter contributed 15% of total sales achieved. New clients in Australia included Woolworths, The Department of Education (NSW), DHL Express and Think Childcare. In the United States & Canada new clients included IRET, Cost-U-Less, Compugen Inc and Friendship Public Charter Schools. In Europe ByrneLooby, Luminate and Norwegian Air in Europe were won. 

A little more interest in XF1 today recovering from a recent low of 31.5 cents to close at 36 cents.
Volume is up not hugely but the last two days being the highest for the past five weeks.
The stock had been steadily building up and had recent highs of 40 cents on expectations of it benefiting on returns to work post Covid.
The lack of news from management and the so called 2nd/3rd Covid wave has hampered its progress I feel.

www.xref.com


----------



## brerwallabi (25 March 2021)

I had high hopes for XF1, the stock seems to be under a cloud now despite sales increasing and expenses declining.
The resignation of co-founder and director Tim Griffiths for a breach of company policy has meant 30 million shares placed in escrow till March next year and seen the share price decline to 25.5cents.
The company still looks sound just wish they would put out a good story to get the share price back up.


----------



## brerwallabi (25 March 2021)

Well lo and behold we now have an investor call announced for 11.00am on the 6th April.
Hopefully it clears some air a bit and puts to bed Tim’s demise.
The call will coincide with the release of quarterly results with the expectation if Jan and Feb would good March will be even better. We wait and see.


----------



## brerwallabi (26 March 2021)

*Ranked among the best in SaaS*​

Xref has ranked at number 11 on G2’s list of Best ANZ Sellers for 2021. The list recognises top software providers in ANZ based on authentic, verified customer reviews.

The award is an exciting win after the recently published G2 winter report saw Xref earn nine badges, including the number #1 spot for reference checking. In 2020, G2 collected nearly a quarter of a million new software reviews. Each review has been carefully analysed to create the “Best Software” list for 2021. The reviews are independent, legitimate and unbiased.

*About G2*
G2, the world’s leading business solution review platform, leverages more than 1,000,000 user reviews to drive better purchasing decisions. Business professionals, buyers, investors, and analysts use the site to compare and select the best software and services based on peer reviews and synthesised social data. Every month, more than four million people visit G2’s site to gain unique insights.


----------



## brerwallabi (6 April 2021)

Excellent 3rd Qtr result from the company.

Revenue $3million up 36%
Sales $4 million up 62%
Cash Received from Sales up $3.5 million up 46%
Cash Expenses $3.5 million  down 17%
Cash Balance $6.24 million

Numerous quality new customers and entry into South African market.
Company looks slim and mean, headcount down over 30% to 64 employees, tough decisions done in the month for the go forward.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 July 2021)

Sales growth continues in XF1at YTD 38%.
Expenditure cash out continues to decrease whilst cash inflows increase.
Future looks bright, looks profitable now going forward.
Has been challenging 30cents for the past few months and dropping back looks to now have cracked that barrier, looking for 40 cents on trade purchased at 29cents.


----------



## brerwallabi (6 July 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Sales growth continues in XF1at YTD 38%.
> Expenditure cash out continues to decrease whilst cash inflows increase.
> Future looks bright, looks profitable now going forward.
> Has been challenging 30cents for the past few months and dropping back looks to now have cracked that barrier, looking for 40 cents on trade purchased at 29cents.



Well I have achieved the 40 cents I was looking for woke up this at 10.30am  EST to find they were going at 45cents after reaching 49. I think I will action stop at 40cents will let it run now and see where it goes.
The 4th quarter result has seen sales growth of 140%, record revenue, record cash, record profit.
Pretty sure I read somewhere that Motley Fool rated this a $100 stock for the future.


----------



## brerwallabi (31 August 2021)

Has been hovering between 44 and 46 cents for the past month apart from a day it fell to 40 cents on an ultra low volume day and bounced back the next day.
The company had been trading at over 75cents whilst not making money, the recent results have been cash positive with substantial sales increases, the client base is constantly growing with good retention.
I am awaiting and looking forward to reading the annual report which I am sure will contain more projections and good news.
I still hold the stock and am looking for further share price growth.


----------



## brerwallabi (6 October 2021)

Brilliant result from Xref first quarter sales up 126% on corresponding period last year.
New clients represented 19% of the sales.
Sales for the quarter stood at $5.4m
Surplus cash $1.2m
First quarter results in the recruitment world are traditionally the weakest so the growth is significant. The following quarters if they observe the previous quarterly growth in earlier years will enjoy further sales growth and revenue.
Share price up from 52cents to 61cents today.


----------



## brerwallabi (28 December 2021)

Not really much to report on the XF1,signed an agreement with First Advantage and Check Social to integrate their platforms obviously must be an advantage to XF1.
With the so called Great Resignation coming into play with possibly millions of people around the world rethinking their careers post Covid, XF1 is well positioned with its candidate screening and vetting to increase its revenue.
I feel earnings and profit will increase in the coming year and see the share price continuing its run.
The only hiccup may be 30million shares held in escrow until March 2022 by the disgraced and possibly disgruntled former director and cofounder Tim Griffith who resigned earlier in the year.
Griffiths share holding is approximately 16%
I continue to hold.


----------



## divs4ever (28 December 2021)

was looking at this and 'rival' CV1  last year ( late 2020 ) resisted buying either  ( so far )

 now maybe i have waited too long  , and maybe not 

 good luck 

 i will probably continue to glance at both from time to time


----------



## brerwallabi (5 January 2022)

*Quarterly Flash Figures (unaudited)*
XF1 sales up 71% on previous corresponding quarter to $4.6m.
Cash at bank $10.5m
Half year sales at $10m up 96% on previous corresponding half

Share price up 6.5cents to 73.5cents met some resistance at 75cents.


----------



## brerwallabi (28 January 2022)

Good result from XF1 the company keeps growing sales
Xref achieved $10 million in sales for H1 FY2022, up 96% on the previous corresponding half. Revenues totalled $8.2 million for H1 FY2022, up 68% on the previous corresponding half.

From the CEO
“While only halfway complete, we have already built a strong foundation for FY2022. Both new business demand and current client usage during the holiday season has been unprecedented and suggests that our Q3 and Q4 FY2022 performance will be strong. In tandem, we are preparing to launch products to grow the marketplace and platform subscriptions. It is a very exciting period in our growth journey.”


----------



## divs4ever (28 January 2022)

the billion dollar question here  , is how long will the tailwinds last 

 will 'employee churn ' become endemic ??  ( i don't know  but it has lasted longer than i expected already )


----------



## brerwallabi (28 January 2022)

It’s not just employee churn
The company states
“In tandem, we are preparing to launch products to grow the marketplace and platform subscriptions. It is a very exciting period in our growth journey.”
There is a lot more to it then “churn”


----------



## divs4ever (28 January 2022)

but the increased churn is the tailwind beyond their  control  ( much like SHV benefiting from a weak $A , or more Californian fires  in the US orchards )

 all XF1 can do is smile and use the extra revenue generated wisely


----------



## signalFollower (25 February 2022)

25% off recent highs for XF1 has a bit of ouch to it, but I guess in this market even the bigger tech comapnies like TNE have seen similar moves down


----------



## signalFollower (25 February 2022)

signalFollower said:


> 25% off recent highs for XF1 has a bit of ouch to it, but I guess in this market even the bigger tech comapnies like TNE have seen similar moves down
> 
> View attachment 138112




disclosure: so I bought today, hoping it doesn't turn into a falling knife situation, but the Quarterly Activities showed promise


December 2021 youtube review by Luke Winchester too, just told me these prices were a better entry than back in December


----------



## divs4ever (25 February 2022)

good luck  

 i was buying elsewhere today 

 maybe i should glance at it again ( as a mid-term speccie )

 cheers


----------



## signalFollower (26 February 2022)

divs4ever said:


> good luck
> 
> i was buying elsewhere today
> 
> ...




aside from strong pcp Sales and Revenue growth, XF1 also hit the tipping point of Cash Flow positive last quarter, which is always a good sign for a small cap.

And according to the charts, this announcement was likely the catalyst to intiially push to 75c during that same week, and then in following weeks up to 80c

lets assume sales of $4.6m p.q. annualised (with no growth) to be $18.4m agianst Mkt Cap of $111.2m that's only 6x Price to Sales for a scalable SaaS business, not too absurd if they keep hitting those QoQ increases


----------



## brerwallabi (26 February 2022)

signalFollower said:


> aside from strong pcp Sales and Revenue growth, XF1 also hit the tipping point of Cash Flow positive last quarter, which is always a good sign for a small cap.
> 
> And according to the charts, this announcement was likely the catalyst to intiially push to 75c during that same week, and then in following weeks up to 80c
> 
> ...



Took another small parcel earlier this week.
I think the company is sound, however there are 30million shares currently in escrow till next month owned by disgraced former director and founder of the company.
I feel the drop in price is more to do with the above fact rather then the current market direction fueled by the Ukraine situation.
Not saying the price is being pushed down (on llghter volume this month) to what someone sees as fair value for an acquisition nothing surprises me.


----------



## signalFollower (24 March 2022)

just saw that the former Director's shares come off escrow, it'll be interesting if he starts to sell or not ?


----------



## brerwallabi (25 March 2022)

signalFollower said:


> just saw that the former Director's shares come off escrow, it'll be interesting if he starts to sell or not ?



It fell approximately mid March almost 35% of its highs this was over over a six week period from around the end of January, my belief was the fall to 52cents had a contribution from nervous investors worried by the 30 million shares held in escrow.
Since mid March the share price has rallied to close today at 62cents with a high today at 66.5cents.
Our former director could make a deal with someone to take his shares at a specific price and someone has pushed the price down prior to an offer.
It’s also possible our former director has no intention of selling at this stage as the company’s sales and revenue are up over 65% in the second quarter over last year and as a more privileged shareholder he could be in the know.
The faltering price might have been just following the overall market down and profit taking as two years ago the price was under 10 cents, as you say it will be interesting.


----------



## divs4ever (25 March 2022)

remember this business relies on people changing jobs  ( so they need their references checked )

so although  this looks like a strong tailwind coming  , but will it be temporary or the start of a trend ( and many industries restructure  in the near future )


----------



## brerwallabi (26 March 2022)

Xref has ranked first for reference checking software globally against 30 other contenders in G2’s latest Spring 2022 report, released overnight. 

This accolade is in addition to recently ranking in the Top 10 for Best ANZ software. As a SaaS leader, Xref consistently ranks against market giants like Atlassian, Canva and Xero.  

Xref also won badges as a Leader in Usability, Momentum Leader and best Mid-Market Relationship Leader which highlights Xref’s ease of doing business, quality of support and likelihood of customers to recommend to others. 

G2’s results are based on authentic, verified customer reviews. 

Xref has over 240 reviews with an average star rating of 4.7 out of 5. 

Xref received the highest satisfaction score amongst products in the Reference Check category. 99% of users rated it 4 or 5 stars and 93% of users said they would be likely to recommend Xref. 

 For those that don’t know G2.
G2 is the world's largest and most trusted software marketplace, helping more than 60 million people every year make smarter software decisions based on authentic peer reviews. Thousands of companies partner with G2 to build their reputation, manage their software spend, and grow their business -- including Salesforce, Hubspot, Zoom, Adobe and more.


----------



## signalFollower (27 March 2022)

brerwallabi said:


> It fell approximately mid March almost 35% of its highs this was over over a six week period from around the end of January, my belief was the fall to 52cents had a contribution from nervous investors worried by the 30 million shares held in escrow.
> Since mid March the share price has rallied to close today at 62cents with a high today at 66.5cents.
> Our former director could make a deal with someone to take his shares at a specific price and someone has pushed the price down prior to an offer.
> It’s also possible our former director has no intention of selling at this stage as the company’s sales and revenue are up over 65% in the second quarter over last year and as a more privileged shareholder he could be in the know.
> The faltering price might have been just following the overall market down and profit taking as two years ago the price was under 10 cents, as you say it will be interesting.



also I became aware that around mid-march there was a momentum based subscription newletter that had previously issued a signal for XF1, which then breached the stop limit at mid 50c frommemory, in all likeliness sell down after that was also some of those subscribers following the stop loss directive and so it could have been exaggerated due to that too.


----------



## brerwallabi (5 April 2022)

Third quarter report released today, sales up, revenue up, cash at bank up now over $10 mil.
Employment seasonality in Australia to be countered by growth in the USA and Canada.
It all looks good with a very solid second half predicted.
Not sure if the market expects more, made a high of 72cents today now sold down to 67.5cents, see what tomorrow brings, I am still holding.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 January 2023)

After years of making losses now in profit. 
Record sales/ revenue.
New products on the go.
Overseas expansion.
A lift in share price from the doldrums surely?


----------

